# Another chance for a pro to type a stranger, yet another challenge.



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

water_girl said:


> YOUR COGNITIVE PROFILE
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Your thinking is a good deal more feeling-based (F) than logic-based (T). However, the "not used" label for Ti should 'be taken with a grain of salt'; certainly, you do logic-based thinking; but, feeling-based thinking generally prevails.

The test usually picks Personality Type based upon the higest scoring match of cognitive functions to a Personality Type's 'stack'.

The stack for *ENFJ* (The Giver/Teacher/Protagonist) is Fe Ni Se Ti , which can also be written this way ...

Dominant: Extraverted Feeling (Fe) sc= 49.8
Auxiliary: Introverted Intuition (Ni) sc= 32.7
Tertiary: Extraverted Sensing (Se) sc= 34.5
Inferior: Introverted Thinking (Ti) sc= 14.1

The sum of the scores for *ENFJ* functions = 131.1. That's the highest score of any Personality Type, except for *INFJ* which includes the same functions but in a different order.

The stack for *INFJ* (The Protector/Counselor/Advocate) is Ni Fe Ti Se , ...

Dominant: Introverted Intuition (Ni) sc= 32.7
Auxiliary: Extraverted Feeling (Fe) sc= 49.8
Tertiary: Introverted Thinking (Ti) sc= 14.1
Inferior: Extraverted Sensing (Se) sc= 34.5

Besides total score for a Personality Type, the test also calculates Lead strenght. A type's Lead is the first two functions; and, strength is the sum of their scores plus consideration of function oder. For *ENFJ* and *INFJ* lead strength score is the same: 82.5 (which is very good). However, *ENFJ*'s Dominant function, Fe scores higher than *INFJ*'s Dominant function, Ni (49.8 to 32.7). So, at least there's an excuse for picking Fe Ni as a better fit than Ni Fe.

The main reason for choosing *ENFJ* over *INFJ* is the Inferior function. Supposedly, the Inferior function is one you are pointed toward developing as a kind of life mission. For an *INFJ* that would be Se. Except your Se is the second strongest function and makes no sense as Inferior. But, as *ENFJ*, your Inferior is Ti, your weakest function, which makes very good sense indeed!

So, the test picked *ENFJ* as most likely your correct type.


Which brings us to the *ESFP* (The Performer/Entertainer) option-- stack is Se Fi Te Ni ...

Dominant: Extraverted Sensing (Se) sc= 34.5
Auxiliary: Introverted Feeling (Fi) sc= 42.8
Tertiary: Extraverted Thinking (Te) sc= 16.9
Inferior: Introverted Intuition (Ni) sc= 32.7

Total score= 126.9; and, Lead strength score is 77.3 (good). Although not so far below *ENFJ*, *ESFP* would place a fairly strong Ni in the Inferior position. *ISFP* seems a much better prospect.

The stack for *ISFP *(The Artist/Composer/Adventurer) is Fi Se Ni Te ...

Dominant: Introverted Feeling (Fi) sc= 43.8
Auxiliary: Extraverted Sensing (Se) sc= 34.5
Tertiary: Introverted Intuition (Ni) sc= 32.7
Inferior: Extraverted Thinking (Te) sc= 16.9

Total score= 126.9; and, Lead strength score is 77.3 (good); plus, Fi makes better sense as Dominant. *ISFP* correctly places Te in the Inferior position and merits consideration as possibly your correct type.

So, Water Girl, it seems that a lot depends upon whether you are an Extravert or an Introvert.









As an Extravert, your best fit appears to be *ENFJ*. As an Introvert, your best fit appears to be *ISFP*.

On the other hand, none of the options are actually eliminated from consideration. You can peruse descriptions for each via the links listed below.

*The Giver/Teacher/Protagonist*
ENFJ from ... *P*ersonalitypage* . **H*umanmetrics *. **16*personalities

*The Protector/Counselor/Advocate*
INFJ from ... *P*ersonalitypage* . **H*umanmetrics *. **16*personalities

*The Performer/Entertainer*
ESFP from ... Personalitypage  *. *Humanmetrics  *. *16personalities

*The Artist/Composer/Adventurer*
ISFP from ... Personalitypage  *. *Humanmetrics  *. *16personalities


As always, YOU decide which is your correct type.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> They seemed somewhat confusing. But when I'm having a bad day, I want to be with my lost important relationships. Talking and touching is how I work it out.


Di you mean to say "I want to be with my most important relationships? So you like talking about your feelings with others? Do you sometimes not know how you feel until you talk out your feelings with someone?



> If I don't, my brain will explode and it is out of control. All the what ifs somehow become reality in my brain. I get depressed and quiet.


If so, sounds like Fe to me. Ne is about the what if's. Maybe Ne is actually a lower function for you. 



> Does this help?? It is so nice of you to help me.


You're welcome. 

What about ESFJ?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I sense strong ESFP vibes. I can't really say why, but here, take this test and tell me what you get:
> John's Personality Test
> 
> I, myself, don't even trust that test. And I know that sounds sort of stupid considering I told you to take it, but there's a certain way I like to evaluate people's types based on that test. Like an experiment sort of. Most times, it does give inaccurate results as the top percentage though.
> ...


That test got my type correct.


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

@SiFan, thanks so much for the detailed description. It certainly helps!


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Di you mean to say "I want to be with my most important relationships? So you like talking about your feelings with others? Do you sometimes not know how you feel until you talk out your feelings with someone?
> 
> 
> If so, sounds like Fe to me. Ne is about the what if's. Maybe Ne is actually a lower function for you.
> ...


Yes, I like to be around the people that I care about the most. I like to keep them close to me, touch if at all possible. 
I definitely need to talk out my feelings. I am not sure if I don't know them or not. It stabilizes me emotionally to talk about them. 

I do have a strong intuition about people and situations. I am learning to listen to my gut, it is usually correct.


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

@SiFan...I'm thinking ENFJ. I'm extroverted. 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yes, I like to be around the people that I care about the most. I like to keep them close to me, touch if at all possible.
> I definitely need to talk out my feelings. I am not sure if I don't know them or not. It stabilizes me emotionally to talk about them.


Sounds like Fe to me. 



> I do have a strong intuition about people and situations. I am learning to listen to my gut, it is usually correct.


So would you say gut reactions are not natural for you or they are?


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

"So would you say gut reactions are not natural for you or they are?"

Gut reactions are very natural. I am learning that I had better listen to them, the feelings are usually correct.


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

@Kitty23, You are awesome to keep hanging around to help me, a stranger no less!!! I really want to learn and I feel so far behind everyone here.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> "So would you say gut reactions are not natural for you or they are?"
> 
> Gut reactions are very natural. I am learning that I had better listen to them, the feelings are usually correct.


Hmm so maybe either ENFJ or ESFJ as ESFJ's can have many gut reactions as well. 




> @Kitty23 , You are awesome to keep hanging around to help me, a stranger no less!!! I really want to learn and I feel so far behind everyone here.


Do you need help learning about the functions? This site is great for that.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

water_girl said:


> @SiFan...I'm thinking ENFJ. I'm extroverted.
> Thanks!!!!


yw and Congrats, Water Girl! Happy to agree with your choice. ENFJ's a perfect fit for your interesting conversations with @Kitty23, @Ardielley, and @bohemianx, too.

By the way, Welcome to the forums; have fun here!


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

SiFan said:


> water_girl said:
> 
> 
> > @SiFan...I'm thinking ENFJ. I'm extroverted.
> ...


I have to say for an ENFJ it's hard to navigate around here. Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

water_girl said:


> I have to say for an ENFJ it's hard to navigate around here. ....


Navigation does take a little practice. Usually, I start a session on the *Forum Page*. From there you can get to any forum (scroll down and select from lists) as well as the New Posts page (click on "New Posts" under the House icon in the upper left corner). 

Actually, the New Posts page makes a pretty good base for getting around because you're where threads with new postings and new threads show up and you can pretty easily get to any of the Type forums. For instance, clicking any thread title showing a type in brackets (like [ENFJ]) gets you to the thread _inside_ the type's forum. 

Suppose you've clicked on an [ENFJ] thread and now you feel like leaving the thread and checking out other threads in the forum. You can click on the forum's name-- such as *ENFJ Forum The Givers*-- at the top of the page to get into the forum with a listing of 'sticky' and currently active threads in the forum.

Whenever you're in a Type forum viewing a listing of its threads, you can quickly hop to any other type's forum. At the top of the forum's page is a line of clickable links to the other 15 forums.

Often, you will be able to go directly to a forum's page from New Posts. Just peruse the listing of forums on the Right side of the page. If a thread from the forum you want is included in the listing the forum will show up and you can click it to hop to the forum. (Of course, you can get to any Type forum pretty quickly by clicking on any type's forum and then selecting the one you want from the line of Type forum links at the top.)

Something worth knowing about the New Posts page is that each time you click on "NewPosts" to go there the listing is updated. So, the listing will probably not be exactly the same as when you were last there; and, some threads you were thinking of viewing may be shifted out.

However, if you got to where you are starting from New Posts, you can Right-click on the browser Back Arrow and click on "Search Results - Personality Cafe" to get back to New Posts as it was when you left. (If 'Search Results ...' shows more than once, pick the one nearest the top of the list.)

Ever want to hop to the *Forum Page*, just click on the big Personality Cafe icon at the top of a page.

Something you're sure to wonder about is getting back to this or that thread from day to day. One approach is to simply remember the forum-- as long as the thread is active it's likely to keep showing up on the forum. Another idea is to post in the thread which 'subscribes' you to the thread. Then, the thread will show up in your Subscribed Threads listing (near top right of page). 

A fairly direct approach is to create a PerC folder near the start of your browser's Bookmarks listing. To 'remember' a thread you simply bookmark it to your PerC folder. As the bookmarks accumulate you can delete ones for threads which are finished; and/or you may create a new folder near the start-- e.g. named "PerC-2", etc..

Hope this info helps some with getting started navigating PerC.


----------



## water_girl (Mar 20, 2016)

@Kitty23
For fun, I tested myself again and came up with ENFP. Interesting, I just don't relate to much in the forums. I reread this again and you were so helpful. 
I may just have to go with my gut on this one. How often do you think the tests are wrong?


----------

